# Looking in IL



## TomC (Sep 21, 2005)

Moving to the Decatur IL area soon. Any advice or listings southeast of the town?


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Spouse is from there and we love in Bloomington. If you can stay out of Decatur itself, all is well. Parts of Mt. Zion are not bad. Decatur does have a significant gang issue. How Farouk of town would work?


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

In addition to the love in Bloomington, we live there as well.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

South is cheaper than north . If you get south of the terminal moraine the dirt isn't near as black and rich but its way way WAY cheaper.

How much land size house do you need?


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

The area in the Sullivan/Bethany zone is pretty good. Easy access to Decatur, not too far out, good people and quite a few smaller acreage homes. If you get close to the Lake the prices are higher but not ridiculous. Shelbyville is the same way but the prices tend to be a little higher yet (lots of Chicago people have second homes in that area). If you have some more details as to what your looking for I'll ask around for some leads. 

Tom


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Assumption has some cheap housing and good schools Pana is cheaper but the school isnt as good.
The smaller towns like Tower hill, Oconee and Ramsey are cheaper yet get off the state roads to towns like Herrick and Mode and they are even cheaper but beware of towns that are too remote and off road like Fancher ,Bingham and Bale cause they can be run by one very clannish family and can be hi crime for out of the family .


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Bone 369 said:


> The area in the Sullivan/Bethany zone is pretty good. Easy access to Decatur, not too far out, good people and quite a few smaller acreage homes. If you get close to the Lake the prices are higher but not ridiculous. Shelbyville is the same way but the prices tend to be a little higher yet (lots of Chicago people have second homes in that area). If you have some more details as to what your looking for I'll ask around for some leads.
> 
> Tom


I agree with the Bethany/Sullivan/Findlay/Shelbyville area. Not too far from work in Decatur. Bethany area is closest being about 20 minutes from the SE side of town. Sullivan is about 15 min more. The landscape is a little different because of the lake. More trees and a big variety of plant life besides corn and beans.
My computer is acting up so I can't copy and paste right now but search 
Brown and Burch land Co. in Findlay, IL. We found our 35 acres through them.
The Decatur Herald and Review also lists local and area real estate.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The Good deals in this Area are often at Farm sales. 
THE BEST DEALS are made by renting in a area , getting to know people, becoming a part of the community and letting them know what you are looking for.


----------

